# Flux DS, Genesis, or Contact Pro?



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Can't go wrong with the c pros or the genesis. I have c pros and love them, but if moneys not an issue I'd have to give the edge to the genesis out of sheer comfort, you don't even feel them on your feet. I'd say similar flex and response, but I only took a few runs on the genesis on a buddies board so can't give a very accurate comparison. 

No experience with the selects but I took some laps with the ipos and didn't care for them. I had the medium and soft bushings in and did not like how they felt for park riding. Fun for laying into a carve, but I felt unstable hitting jumps. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool, yeah the genesis bindings sound pretty cool. From reading on here they sound like a good park binding, but then this video states it's not really a park binding. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX8izY-MvZM


Also any real difference between the 2014 and 2016 genesis? 



Right now I am riding a parkitect with Malavita bindings and for sure want a binding with more flex.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The newer genesis high back is much stiffer than the early models, I've got a pair of 2013 genesis and compared to the 2015/16 ones I've handled in store, I'd say the high back is now 20% stiffer. Great bindings that I love, but not what you're after if you wanting something softer than the Malavitas. I'd go Cpros from your list.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought the highback and straps on the genesis had more flex than the vitas, I believe I rode the 2014s. I'd call both the genesis and c pros all mt freestyle. Both are responsive enough for general mountain riding but not as sharp turning as the vitas or forces and both have enough flex to tweak in the park without being a full on mushy park binding. 

If it's 100% park riding it really depends just how soft you want to go. There are probably better bindings out there for technical rail riding or if you like to really tweak the shit out of your grabs, but that's not my riding style. Personally I like a binding that gives you a decent amount of lateral movement without sacrificing too much response edge to edge. 

If your looking for detailed advice from the true guru's on the forum I'd comment on exactly what your looking for as far as straps, baseplate, and highback (specifically lateral flex vs straight back).


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah it's the lateral movement that I want to be softer.

What about the K2 lien FS? That is another binding I am looking at.

The only thing is I have an 8.5 boot, and not sure if I should go M (5-8) or L (8 -11). Worried I will be swimming in the large.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Salomon District. Decent heel/toe response and an awesome tip to tail flex. Shadow fit is the bee's knees. Also have the Genesis and its soft and comfy but I wouldn't want to bash them up in the park. I put the Genesis on my powder stick.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

0100 said:


> Yeah it's the lateral movement that I want to be softer.
> 
> What about the K2 lien FS? That is another binding I am looking at.
> 
> The only thing is I have an 8.5 boot, and not sure if I should go M (5-8) or L (8 -11). Worried I will be swimming in the large.


Then the unions def fit the bill, even the forces have a good amount of lateral flex. 

I haven't rode the liens but a buddy picked them up this offseason and they look really solid. Also heard some good things from one of the gear review guys on here. The tripod baseplate looks pretty cool and they have an attachment piece that makes it a normal binding if you decide you don't like it. 

I had last years Companys in XL and a friend had the Larges, the XLs fit my 11.5 boot perfect and I couldn't even get into the Larges. Assuming their sizing is similar you should be good with a Large.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

FLUX RK, RL, DS!!!!!

In order from soft > more heel/toe edge response!!!!!

All have a soft lateral flex!!!!!

From the sounds of what you want, I'd look at the RK or RL, unless you want somethin that will also handle the big booters?????


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

0100 said:


> Just picked up a Space Case for 110% park, mainly being jumps and rails.
> 
> What bindings should I go with?
> 
> ...


Space Case is one awesome board.. never on sale in my size.. 
Bindings loved my Contact Pro on my OneMag/Garage Rocker 







:mob:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2s for sure. Best binding on your list for what you're describing. And get the mediums. I had larges last year with an 8.5 and this year I'll be getting mediums for a better fit. The toe strap BARELY gets tight in the larges.


----------

